# Rear trans mount question



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Randalldorm said:


> I was inspecting my axle shaft seals last night and noticed that the bushing which connects the rear trans mount bracket to the rear trans mount is pretty toast
> 
> looking at part number GM 39079595
> 
> does anyone know if this piece of metal has the rubber bushing included with it or if i need to find the bushing elsewhere? it's just a small bolt bushing, not the larger biscuit size bushing on the frame


Maybe @jblackburn can help.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The parts diagrams make it look like it's a piece of the whole mount. I assume #5 is the biscuit one you're referring to.

Haven't changed it myself though.


----------

